

LinkedIn's Reid Hoffman On Groupon's Big Advantage: Big Data - gaoprea
http://www.fastcompany.com/1795868/linkedins-reid-hoffman-part-2-how-data-gives-groupon-a-competitive-advantage

======
ila
if Groupon is big data, the credit card companies and banks are the mother of
ALL big data. Hoffman has a conflict of interest when making this flawed
statement. Let's see what he says when the lock-up period on his Groupon stock
expires in less than 180 days

